# Cargo van setup



## dandj2012 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am in the process of setting up a new cargo van (GM 2500). Does anyone know of a way that I can make a swing out or sliding shelving unit so I don't have to crawl in the van to get a part? or a manufacturer that offers one already set up?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I never crawl inside my cargo van. Everything is within reach of the doors.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Quick, take it back and get a utility body!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Quick, take it back and get a utility body!


That way, you'll never have what you need!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I never crawl inside my cargo van. Everything is within reach of the doors.



Wish I could Photo shop.

I'ld have you in a Ford Transit.:thumbup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Quick, take it back and get a utility body!



The only guys I know that like those do Tank farms and Gas stations.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> Wish I could Photo shop.
> 
> I'ld have you in a Ford Transit.:thumbup:


Only if you're an undertaker, cause the only time I'll be in a Transit is when I'm dead.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

My Boss bought some. Can't even get a 53" 100# CO2 tank in the thing.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That way, you'll never have what you need!!!!!!:whistling2:


All of my tools and materials are on the outside within easy reach. The inside is more of a mini warehouse with indoor ladder storage with a place to take a nap.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> All of my tools and materials are on the outside so *rain & moisture will rust them all*.


I fixed it for you.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Quick, take it back and get a utility body!


Amen! I'll never go back to a van. I'm sure these days they make a mean van with several access points, and I do miss all the dry storage space but I've been very pleased with a utility truck. Mine has a bit more storage than a typical utility body,(I'll try to get some pics soon) and I probably wouldn't be happy with a standard one.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Only if you're an undertaker, cause the only time I'll be in a Transit is when I'm dead.


I heard you love the ford transit and wished you had one.:laughing:


----------



## azgard (Nov 25, 2011)

dandj2012 said:


> I am in the process of setting up a new cargo van (GM 2500). Does anyone know of a way that I can make a swing out or sliding shelving unit so I don't have to crawl in the van to get a part? or a manufacturer that offers one already set up?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


I know exactly what your referring to, having trouble finding it. It might have been something I saw as part of a truck topper package though.

http://www.extendobed.com/applications/sidemounted.asp


As far as the Ford Transit (not connect) is concerned, how many people have actually checked those out? They actually come with a fairly large amount of configuration's to fit need's and compare very well for the outgoing E-Series platform.
Brochure


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

FulThrotl said:


> .......anyway, this long winded explanation makes more sense if you look at the pictures.......


If you put the URLs inside the Image tags, they will show automatically:


[IMG]http://i470.photobucket.com/albums/rr66/FulThrotl/IMG_0070.jpg[/IMG] 

nets you:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

You should have purchased a GMC Savana with the Pro Package or a Chevy Express Access.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I fixed it for you.





> *rain & moisture will rust them all*.


Doesn't happen to my stuff


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I fixed it for you.


Oh pardon your ignorance Harry. More than one opinion in this world and more than one utility body:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

FulThrotl said:


> if i were doing that same van today, i'd use the tuffy
> 8' long, 100% pull out drawers, put four of them in,
> with the 8' 100" pull out bed slider on top of it...
> 
> ...


OK I'll admit, when I first saw the pics of your rig, I thought it was a horders truck. When you explained the storage and what you have in it related to the work you do, Ill have to admit that it ROCKS!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Oh pardon your ignorance Harry. More than one opinion in this world and more than one utility body:



That's cool! A vehicle that can levitate!!!!!!! Is it powered by a Mr. Fusion?


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> That's cool! A vehicle that can levitate!!!!!!! Is it powered by a Mr. Fusion?


 the rig can also be used as a generator capable of producing 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

green light said:


> the rig can also be used as a generator capable of producing 1.21 jigawatts


No generator.... a flux capacitor.


----------



## SparkyinMontan (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm running an 06 GMC 3500 crew cab 4x4 truck with service body. It was originally a plumbers truck, as evidenced by parts left in the bin, and the setup in back for torch tanks. I've stocked it with plenty of parts, mounted a generator, and wired that generator to power a recep in the drivers side front bin (genset is on passenger side) and in the back where the chain vise is. My tools, and other sensitive equipment is in the back seat. To save the limited bed space I have, I built a ladder rack on the passenger side (the passenger side does not have a flip up bin), then put in a setup for carrying larger wire. My boss liked the setup quite a bit. Right now, my truck got stolen from me by co-workers because 2 other trucks went tits up, and I'm riding in another truck, I miss my truck.

~A


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I never crawl inside my cargo van. Everything is within reach of the doors.



Ken is stretch armstrong.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

480sparky said:


> That way, you'll never have what you need!!!!!!:whistling2:


But be searching for that item in the pouring rain.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

brian john said:


> But be searching for that item in the pouring rain.


The cool thing is, if it is your company or if your boss is open minded, you can drive what you think is best for your needs. 

Our generator techs like a utility body, while the electricians prefer a van. This just could be because that is the way others in the field do it, or their may be a real thought process to it.

Me I had a utility body truck and DID NOT LIKE IT.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Ken is stretch armstrong.


No. There's no need to _crawl_ into the vehicle when you can_ reach_ into it and get what you need. Everyone seems to visualize a box/bin/drawer that's 3 feet from the door, and you MUST be _dead-on in front of it_ to touch it let alone open it and get what you need out of it. There's no law that says they must be in an imaginary rectangle between your knees and you nipples... there's no "strike zone" for getting stuff out of work trucks.

That philosophy is great for your fridge (because of the BIG doors), but somehow too many think it applies to Adrian & Weatherguard kits. I can lean into my van, and either reach into the bin (my most commonly-used parts, EMT fittings, screws, wire nuts, etc.... are in open bins) or pull open the drawer (for tools) with both feet still standing on the ground.

I would venture to say 95% of my trips to my truck my feet never leave the ground. Another 4% is attainable by placing one knee on the floor and leaning over. The other 1%, I simply step just inside the doors to reach for something uncommon. Probably 20 times a year my feet actually go much inside my van, and most of those instances are because it's pouring cats & dogs and I don't want to stand in the rain digging through a drawer searching for an obscure part I know I have.


----------



## shockedb4 (Jul 26, 2013)

*yeah right*

yeah right :thumbsup:


480sparky said:


> I never crawl inside my cargo van. Everything is within reach of the doors.


----------

